# Princes



## Papas1982 (May 25, 2020)

Hi Folks. 

It's not quite what I had in mind, but if anyone's at a lose end and fancies a round. 

The place is pretty quiet every day. So just pop me a text and we can sort a round. 

Dave


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2020)

I’ve got best part of 2 weeks holiday coming up from next week so might just take you up on that offer mate!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 28, 2020)

What are they charging, I know a member who can get me on for £40.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 28, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			What are they charging, I know a member who can get me on for £40.
		
Click to expand...

I’m gonna take a wild guess now saying that it’ll then be £40 here as well as Papas is also a member.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 28, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			What are they charging, I know a member who can get me on for £40.
		
Click to expand...

Your member is either subsidising the cost or has a food relationship with someone as o can confirm the price is half price fees. £45 Monday to Thursday.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 29, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’m gonna take a wild guess now saying that it’ll then be £40 here as well as Papas is also a member.
		
Click to expand...

apologies for not know who is member of what course, last time me and Papa played he wasn't a member.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Your member is either subsidising the cost or has a food relationship with someone as o can confirm the price is half price fees. £45 Monday to Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

He may of just said £40 as an approx. If you ever want a game let me know, happy to have you at my place again, as your a links player now


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			He may of just said £40 as an approx. If you ever want a game let me know, happy to have you at my place again, as your a links player now 

Click to expand...

I’ll take you up on that mate. As long as you don’t play to par again


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 29, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			apologies for not know who is member of what course, last time me and Papa played he wasn't a member.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I didn’t mean to come across like an a** but can see now that it read that way. Enjoy your round if you get there!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 29, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I’ll take you up on that mate. As long as you don’t play to par again 

Click to expand...

Well I haven't since that day, so slim chance. I'll message you so we can set it up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 2, 2020)

Me and @Traminator will be teeing it up on the 19th (approx tee time midday), if anyone wants to join us. Feel free to pop your name up.

Dave


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jun 3, 2020)

Can you do any weekends soon?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 3, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can you do any weekends soon?
		
Click to expand...

I'm only 5 day. 
Keeps the missus (and kids sweet).


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi Dave, I would be ok for that day if you're looking to do your bit for Help the Aged and Care in the Community 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2020)

I think they allow mobility scooters Chris 👍🤭


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think they allow mobility scooters Chris 👍🤭
		
Click to expand...

why didn't you have one then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

Dave, can I provisionally bag the last place please?  Need to check with work re leave.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dave, can I provisionally bag the last place please?  Need to check with work re leave.
		
Click to expand...

Of course 👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Hi Dave, I would be ok for that day if you're looking to do your bit for Help the Aged and Care in the Community 😁
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks mate. 

Click to expand...

You’re doing me a favour Rich 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You’re doing me a favour Rich 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm only doing it to claim the Carer's Allowance Dave; that & the mileage should cover the green fee


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 4, 2020)

down there next Friday with Frankie, Swinger and Sandy - can't wait!


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			down there next Friday with *Frankie, Swinger and Sandy *- can't wait! 

Click to expand...

that sounds like an really crap 70's band


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			that sounds like an really crap 70's band
		
Click to expand...

two of them also dress like that - and i am not talking Sandy!!


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2020)

I haven't been to Kent Coast in ages...must sort that out soon !


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm only doing it to claim the Carer's Allowance Dave; that & the mileage should cover the green fee 

Click to expand...

There will be repercussions! 😖😖


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 4, 2020)

Dando said:



			that sounds like an really crap 70's band
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			There will be repercussions! 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were a keyboardist not a drummer..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			There will be repercussions! 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Only if you stop taking your tablets...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Only if you stop taking your tablets... 

Click to expand...


Mods ........... the nasty men are picking on me!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Mods ........... the nasty men are picking on me!
		
Click to expand...

Tough 😂😂👍


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tough 😂😂👍
		
Click to expand...

No wonder his Royal Highness the Baron of Fleet Street is looking to replace you 😁😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2020)

Good news Dave, carer's leave has been granted. 

Don't know which loops you had in mind, but would it be possible to try the new par 3 that's just been put in on the Shore?  See if it's as good as that little 'un on the Himalayas.  No problem if not, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Good news Dave, carer's leave has been granted. 

Don't know which loops you had in mind, but would it be possible to try the new par 3 that's just been put in on the Shore?  See if it's as good as that little 'un on the Himalayas.  No problem if not, but just thought I'd ask.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to include the Shore due to the new par 3 and see which other loop people preferred for the 2nd 

If you wish to compare the 2 small par 3's then we can do Himalayas/Shore.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I was going to include the Shore due to the new par 3 and see which other loop people preferred for the 2nd

If you wish to compare the 2 small par 3's then we can do Himalayas/Shore. 

Click to expand...

I'm always happy to play the Himalayas Dave, but I'm happy to go with the majority.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

@chrisd @Traminator any preference on the loop? 

Offcially Green fees are 50% of day rate. I don't like the idea that my guests should pay more depending on the day of the week. So been as I can't get you a pint afterwards. 

It's £45. I need to pay in advance. But. Happy to take cash on the day. So no rush 👍🏻


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm happy with cash on the day Dave . 

I haven't played the new Himalayas and I'd love to do that 9 and whichever of the others you want, but if it's not possible I'll be happy whatever


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I'm happy with cash on the day Dave .

I haven't played the new Himalayas and I'd love to do that 9 and whichever of the others you want, but if it's not possible I'll be happy whatever
		
Click to expand...

Himilaya/shore it is.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 5, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Himilaya/shore it is.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is (quoting Max Boyce) “ Chris sees the sea and he wants to pee 😂😂😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Only other time I played there was sideways sleet, so don't really care what 9s we play 🙂
		
Click to expand...

The last time I played there was in the Beast from the East and my eye got bloodshot and froze in the cold - I drove home only seeing out of one eye 😖


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Only other time I played there was sideways sleet, so don't really care what 9s we play 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you'd been on one of the infamous Kent tours.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2020)

chrisd said:



			The last time I played there was in the Beast from the East and my eye got bloodshot and froze in the cold - *I drove home only seeing out of one eye* 😖
		
Click to expand...

You are Dominic Cummings and I claim my £5.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

I can confirm I've reserved sun and a light easterly wind for the day.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are Dominic Cummings and I claim my £5. 

Click to expand...

I did go past Walmer castle 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

Are we all OK with 1pm?

I know me and Chris are local. @Traminator where are you heading from?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

OK. I'll go 1pm.

All practice facilities open. So range balls and practice facilities open for those who wish to warm up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			OK.* I'll go 1pm.*

All practice facilities open. So range balls and practice facilities open for those who wish to warm up.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 5, 2020)

See you there gents 👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



@chrisd @Traminator any preference on the loop?

Offcially Green fees are 50% of day rate. I don't like the idea that my guests should pay more depending on the day of the week. So been as I can't get you a pint afterwards.

It's £45. I need to pay in advance. But. Happy to take cash on the day. So no rush 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cash on the day for me Dave, assuming I can remember how to use it.. It's been a while...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep, looking forward to it too 😁😁


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jun 17, 2020)

Enjoy your round at Princes this week, guys.  Hopefully the weather will be ok for you. Cracking good course.  🤞


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Enjoy your round at Princes this week, guys.  Hopefully the weather will be ok for you. Cracking good course.  🤞
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! Forecast is good, keep fingers crossed 👍


----------



## PieMan (Jun 18, 2020)

Have read a number of good reviews about Princes over the last 6 months or so following all the work that's taken place down there. Hopefully we'll have a resumption of the 'Kent Meet' and extend it to Princes, RCP and St Georges. Can't wait to get back down there for a few days - such an enjoyable trip down to the Kent coast.


----------



## Dando (Jun 18, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Have read a number of good reviews about Princes over the last 6 months or so following all the work that's taken place down there. Hopefully we'll have a resumption of the 'Kent Meet' and extend it to Princes, RCP and St Georges. Can't wait to get back down there for a few days - such an enjoyable trip down to the Kent coast.
		
Click to expand...

given the volume of alcohol you get through I'm surprised you remember it!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			given the volume of alcohol you get through I'm surprised you remember it!
		
Click to expand...

The hotel is  praying he goes back - most profitable week in their history  🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Have read a number of good reviews about Princes over the last 6 months or so following all the work that's taken place down there. Hopefully we'll have a resumption of the 'Kent Meet' and extend it to Princes, RCP and St Georges. Can't wait to get back down there for a few days - such an enjoyable trip down to the Kent coast.
		
Click to expand...

Based on recommendations from the Kent Tour, I was considering moving it to The Grove.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Based on recommendations from the Kent Tour, I was considering moving it to The Grove. 

Click to expand...

THE GROVE!!!!!  Oh how I love it 😉😉😉😉😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2020)

chrisd said:



			THE GROVE!!!!!  Oh how I love it 😉😉😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

You had to be there, but those who were will treasure it forever.   

Well, maybe not Blundel...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, a big thanks to Papas for arranging, BIM for kindly picking me up en route, and great to meet Traminator for the 1st time. Bit windy but at least it didnt rain 😁


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Great to meet the guys today, I even met Mrs Treeseeker on the way down as I dropped off a couple of wedges...

After 40 years of playing golf I had a new experience today on the course though.
I have to truly say I've never played a match when it's started as fourball, but my partner has taken a fancy to my ProV1X and decided to change to foursomes and nearly lost my ball 🤔🤣🤣🤣
Say no more, great day thank you guys 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Trouble was Traminator, you just didn't hit the ball far enough yourself so I thought I'd just better try and help you out, and anyway, Papas found it. So it all just come down to the other pair being rule freaks and not just allowing us to move on 😖😖


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks to Papas for organising; you've made a good move Dave, the efforts being made to improve the courses are bearing fruit, I'm more impressed each time I play it.  Great to meet Traminator for the first time, unfortunately I owe him an apology in my capacity as Chrisd's carer for not supervising him more closely on the course..  Thanks for lunch Chris, a very enjoyable day all round.  Look forward to a rematch when visitor restrictions are lifted at mine.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sounds like a great day, you got lucky with the weather. It was miserable here in Dorset all day until about 4pm.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Sounds like a great day, you got lucky with the weather. It was miserable here in Dorset all day until about 4pm.
		
Click to expand...


There were times that Dorsett was miserable in Kent 😖😖


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			There were times that Dorsett was miserable in Kent 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you can remember that far back


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Are you sure you can remember that far back 

Click to expand...

Are we being ageist Simon? 

Eventually you'll be old and wont be able to remember .................. er mmm something! I 🤔


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Are we being ageist Simon?

Eventually you'll be old and wont be able to remember .................. er mmm something! I 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not an ageist more off a realist. You did need a carer for the trip


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Not an ageist more off a realist. You did need a carer for the trip 

Click to expand...

Given the circumstances I am currently reviewing his contract 🤔


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Posting at 5.47.

Did you make it to the toilet in time?


----------



## Wrighty001 (Jun 24, 2020)

mashleyR7 said:



			He may of just said £40 as an approx. If you ever want a game let me know, happy to have you at my place again, as your a links player now 

Click to expand...

His a member not a player. Keeps losing to me at his own course.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 1, 2020)

Anyone local fancy a knock at Littlestone tomorrow night (Thursday) 6pm tee, plenty of time to get round as have done several times since the course has reopened. Got two spots. 
Ash.


----------

